# Scratchbuilt!



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

In HO Scale!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great so far! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

chaparrAL said:


> In HO Scale!


Looks like a go kart frame. Well done!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Are you working from a design plan, say an HO version of one of the classic 1:24 designs? I assume the rear cross member is temporary because I don't see how you would get a crown gear in there. Maybe it's the camera angle. 

I think the scratch building craze might just catch on again if guys like you keep the flame (or should I say soldering iron) burning. One thing that is kind of exciting at this point in time is that you don't have to restrict your motor design to the available can motors (Tyco HP2/7, Tomy Turbo, etc.) but can look at some of the motor box designs on inline chassis like the Tomy MegaG and the Life-Like T-chassis to get some good hints or source of motor cores for building your own chassis around. The LL-T is especially intriguing because it is so minimalist from the motor magnet perspective. 

Keep us posted on your progress and results of your initial test flights.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Very Kool!! Please keep us posted on the progress!

Marty


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

```
I assume the rear cross member is temporary because I don't see how you would get a crown gear in there. Maybe it's the camera angle.
```
I think this is an anglewinder chassis and the crown is outside the cross member.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I think this is an anglewinder chassis


Good point, which is why I was curious about the base design. Upon closer inspection of the pics I do see that the rear members are asymmetrical. Anglewinder probability is high. I am curious about how the motor will be mounted and how those front facing rings are going to be incorporated into the design. Part of the pickup system??? Some sort of drop arm or pan???


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*I see the light...*

The rings on the front are for future headlight installation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> ..... I am curious about how the motor will be mounted and how those front facing rings are going to be incorporated into the design. Part of the pickup system??? Some sort of drop arm or pan???


Torsion bar mounts! :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I really do hope that he uses something other than a "crown" gear on an angle winder. Hopefully it will be some version of a "spur" gear. Maybe even a "spurious" gear of "majestic" heritage!


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Heres one put together


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice job.I used to build all my 1/32 and 1/24 chassis.Brings me back in time.Tom Stumpf


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

The gear looks to be an idler from a T-Jet .

Gonzo


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bring back the 60s and 70s....they are here in ho scale now....Kewl*

Can you dig it?....I can! WOW!! 

Bob...now that is what I am talking about...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Im diggin this. I have a couple of the Riggen repros and love em. These inlines are pretty powerful when they dont have traction magnets bogging them down.


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Heres some motors.These are from www.allelectronics.com . Use can and mags from a1.5-4.5V motor and endbell from a 4.5-9V motor. A G+ arm works fine or something better from BSRT.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Al, Still anxiously waiting for a close up, flip side shot of the pick ups and guide?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow.nice to know people are still hand soldering chassis out there in ho scale.and yes,we would like to see the bottom view


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Heres a pic from the first race with cars built to BRASCAR rules.Mike Stewart was the winner by one lap over Glenn Gordon. The pickups are 003 phosphorous bronze. When i get a chance i will do a tech article and post here a how to on this style pickups.


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Here we go


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx for the additional pic Al!

Greatly appreciated.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

those look like runners!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! :woohoo:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool, very nice work! Can we see the bodies?


----------

